# How to switch graphics between Nvidia & Intel



## binay00713 (May 14, 2011)

I just recently bought a ASUS A53SV-SX240R  Laptop
Core i5,6GB RAM,500 GB HDD,Nvidia GT540M  2GB graphics,Windows 7 HB)

 It has both Intel HD graphics & Nvidia Grphics drivers installed.
When I go to Screen Resolution>Advanced settings>Adapter tab...It shows 
                            Total Graphics Memory: 1694 MB
                             Dediacted graphics Memory :64 MB
I dont know how to switch graphics betwn integrated intel HD & Nvidia 540M.
Please help me.....


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

As a Graphics Card is installed, so you are most probably running ur system on nVIDIA's graphics. So, there is no point in switching. IMO switching of Graphics is not possible probably.
Intel's HD Graphics will only work if the GPU is taken out of the lappy, and one will never do that unless the GPU goes bad.
How much did the lappy cost you BTW..??

From which shop did you buy..?? One of my friends is also looking for new i5 lappy. So, your info would probably help.


----------



## binay00713 (May 14, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> As a Graphics Card is installed, so you are most probably running ur system on nVIDIA's graphics. So, there is no point in switching. IMO switching of Graphics is not possible probably.
> Intel's HD Graphics will only work if the GPU is taken out of the lappy, and one will never do that unless the GPU goes bad.



NO,this laptop has both nvidia & intel integrated graphics installed...like acer 4820tg
you can switch betwn these two graphics wid the help of nvidia optimus technology....
bt i dnt knw how??



saswat23 said:


> From which shop did you buy..?? One of my friends is also looking for new i5 lappy. So, your info would probably help.



i bought it frm MS asirbad,Sahid nagar,If u want to buy it frm bhubaneswar
then i think u hav to wait a few days...coz mine was the last piece..

Contact Asus sales partner --Ritesh(9337524105)..
tell him my name (binay ku singh)


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2011)

I wanted to know the same thing. I read the new nVidia optimus technology lets you switch between dedicated and intergrated gfx without the need for reboot.

>Are you sure you have one with nVidia optimus technology? If so shouldnt you just find it in the controls in the tab.

I personally have Ati so i cant give you the name but there should be something akin to what the "Catalyst Control Center"is  for Ati(AMD) in nVidia also. 

Not from control panel. Check the bottom tab near the clock you should find something by nvidia or simply type in search and find it.


----------



## spm (May 28, 2011)

i thought the optimus tech switches between the gfx cards automatically...


----------



## unni (May 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Intel's HD Graphics will only work if the GPU is taken out of the lappy, and one will never do that unless the GPU goes bad.



Offtopic:
Sorry to put this here. My friends HP laptop shutsdown within 5 mins. Service center guy said its due to the nVidia graphics card. So will it be possible to disable or remove it so that he can use the Intel one (if there is any)?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

Nvidia 540M uses Optimus technology that switches between dedicated and integrated graphics automatically. When you are playing games the Nvidia card is used automatically. If you are having problems just update the drivers



unni said:


> Offtopic:
> Sorry to put this here. My friends HP laptop shutsdown within 5 mins. Service center guy said its due to the nVidia graphics card. So will it be possible to disable or remove it so that he can use the Intel one (if there is any)?



Intel HD graphics come only with the core i series processors. If laptop is shutting down then try cleaning the air vents and using the laptop in cool environment. A cooling pad would be best


----------

